

Internet Music Catalog – What, Why, and How? - wuliwong
http://www.muusical.com/blog/internet_music_catalog

======
wuliwong
We recently left a private beta and made a substantial pivot. We originally
were a "product hunt for music" but now we are focused on being a
comprehensive music service using streaming music from YouTube, SoundCloud and
Vimeo as our source. Our platform allows our users to collaboratively catalog
all the free streaming music online into a familiar structure organized by
artist, album and track number.

